# How far offshore?



## spacepig3000 (Sep 6, 2008)

When I had my hobie I only traveled around 1km from shore. I was wondering how far most people travel offshore and consider a safe distance? There is a lot of in close reefs ranging around 2-10km off shore here and also There is a fad here and is 10km which I would love to go to


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Is it an unladen swallow?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Safety gear, the weather, your fitness, communications, companions and the availability of a VMR will dictate how safe it is. 20km in a day isn't unheard of for a fit paddler but you'll probably do some paddling once you're there, as well as fighting fish. You'd be better off banking on doing 30. So you tell us, is it realistic?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

scater said:


> Safety gear, the weather, your fitness, communications, companions and the availability of a VMR will dictate how safe it is. 20km in a day isn't unheard of for a fit paddler but you'll probably do some paddling once you're there, as well as fighting fish. You'd be better off banking on doing 30. So you tell us, is it realistic?


Yes, go on, tell us. I don't mean to be brutal, but you need all that, and more, to be doing those distances. I add to that my personal opinion that many SOT's are not as sea worthy as sea kayaks. Some are fast, yes, but when it gets nasty, nowhere near as sea worthy. Here's a compromise between the two: viewtopic.php?f=72&t=64957

Or an AI if you know what you're doing with winds and weather reading.


----------



## spacepig3000 (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm pretty fit but I reckon 10km is a bit crazy if the weather suddenly got bad. How far are most ppl on here travelling?


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

I often go considerable distances but only in certain conditions and constantly monitoring Wx. Unlike the stinkers, there is not an option of turning on the outboard and zooming to safety, even 1 km can be too much if the weather catches you.
Planning, constant vigilance and always take the safe option even though you may have gotten away with it the time before.


----------



## spacepig3000 (Sep 6, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> You have bacon in you. There is nothing you can't do.


I love bacon lol


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not going to offer serious advice, because I'm not experienced with offshore kayaking, but I will say that the distances seem much much further when you're solo.......I get scared!


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

10km out would feel like a 100km if the weather turned foul. especially if could'nt keep on track

20-30km is not too far for a fit person


----------

